
New deep-threaded platform that unifies messaging and business processes - maslou_nastya
https://leverice.com/
======
maslou_nastya
Hi all! We launched deep-threaded platform Leverice that unifies messaging,
collaboration and business processes. Leverice helps to coordinate a
multinational team developing an advanced space project. The well-thought-of
features, the intuitive workflow, access to complete messaging history for
free all the time make Leverice helpful platform for distributed teams. We're
asking for your feedback about Leverice. Feel free to share your ideas and
thoughts with us.

~~~
brudgers
The visual design of the landing page emphasizes face to face communication.
This is at odds with the pitch as a tool for distributed teams. Probably out
of step with the pandemic as well. Particularly the high-fiving around a
table. Good luck.

